# Southern Oak Kennels



## cjhaberm2 (Apr 15, 2020)

Is anyone familiar with Southern Oak Kennels?
I am looking for a well bred, highly trainable lab, that will most importantly be a family dog. Does anyone have any experience with any of their dogs?


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

For what you are wanting a SOK lab will fit the bill.

if you were looking into running FTs or hunt test at the highest levels I would probably advise going in a different direction.


----------



## cjhaberm2 (Apr 15, 2020)

Do you own a puppy from them?

could you speak to their temperament 


Bryan Parks said:


> For what you are wanting a SOK lab will fit the bill.
> 
> if you were looking into running FTs or hunt test at the highest levels I would probably advise going in a different direction.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

cjhaberm2 said:


> Do you own a puppy from them?
> 
> could you speak to their temperament


I do not but they are a kennel who's primary focus is on temperament. IMO maybe too much focus on temperament. That's just my opinion and they may say different. 

I do not own a SOK pup but I've had several conversations with Barton and with many SOK pup owners.

I don't think there are any active members on this forum with pups from them. Most members are focused on hunt testing and field trials. SOK will be the first to tell you that while they believe you can be successful running their pups in HTs, that is not their focus and they will tell you to look else where if wanting to get into FTs.


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

Bryan Parks said:


> I do not but they are a kennel who's primary focus is on temperament. IMO maybe too much focus on temperament. That's just my opinion and they may say different.
> 
> I do not own a SOK pup but I've had several conversations with Barton and with many SOK pup owners.
> 
> I don't think there are any active members on this forum with pups from them. Most members are focused on hunt testing and field trials. SOK will be the first to tell you that while they believe you can be successful running their pups in HTs, that is not their focus and they will tell you to look else where if wanting to get into FTs.


I do own an SOK pup, he's currently 3/4 in HRC Finished, and the one test he failed only had 7 dogs to pass. This weekend's test saw several SOK dogs performing as well as the best dogs in the flight, according to the judges. Most of the Southern Oak breedings have a huge amount of drive and are plenty of dog to compete in hunt tests. That said, most will require a trainer that does not expect cookie cutter and you need to allow for a slower maturing dog that needs to be read to get the best out of them. However, if you look at the Southern Oak Kennels society page on the facebook you'll see that many of these dogs are doing very well in HRC. Some of these owners use Carr-based programs (I followed Smartworks as a framework and used drills from other programs and trainers also), some don't, dog's don't care.


----------



## cjhaberm2 (Apr 15, 2020)

In regards to temperament, are you saying their dogs are more on the calm relaxed side or the high energy high drive side? 



Bryan Parks said:


> I do not but they are a kennel who's primary focus is on temperament. IMO maybe too much focus on temperament. That's just my opinion and they may say different.
> 
> I do not own a SOK pup but I've had several conversations with Barton and with many SOK pup owners.
> 
> I don't think there are any active members on this forum with pups from them. Most members are focused on hunt testing and field trials. SOK will be the first to tell you that while they believe you can be successful running their pups in HTs, that is not their focus and they will tell you to look else where if wanting to get into FTs.


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

cjhaberm2 said:


> In regards to temperament, are you saying their dogs are more on the calm relaxed side or the high energy high drive side?


Bryan seemed to be saying they were calmer than he prefers, which is fine. And I agree that they are not the ticket if you want to run field trials.

I can only say that most of them are very calm and chill until it's work time. Some of the breedings are hot as a firecracker and take a firm hand to manage, some are very laid back, but none lack bird drive. It's not uncommon for some of us to train with 4-8 dogs sitting behind the line just waiting their turn, not tied out. Quiet and steady until go time. Where are you located, there's probably someone close to you with some dogs you can go see for yourself.


----------



## Ackerb (Apr 5, 2021)

cjhaberm2 said:


> Is anyone familiar with Southern Oak Kennels?
> I am looking for a well bred, highly trainable lab, that will most importantly be a family dog. Does anyone have any experience with any of their dogs?


Does anyone know much about the sok wi location and what the easiest way to get in touch with them is? Trying to learn more info about what the wait process is like for a pup


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

I searched for the website which had a map showing all the locations. Clicked on the WI location and got their contact info:









SOK Bracken Creek


Cedarburg, Wisconsin is the home of Southern Oak Kennels Bracken Creek, where owner Alex Britton breeds and trains British Labrador retrievers.




www.southernoakkennels.com


----------



## Ackerb (Apr 5, 2021)

mwk56 said:


> I searched for the website which had a map showing all the locations. Clicked on the WI location and got their contact info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know anybody that owns a sok pup?


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

No, never heard of them.

Meredith


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

mwk56 said:


> No, never heard of them.
> 
> Meredith


the newest clone of Wildrose Kennels


----------



## jforqueran (Apr 12, 2015)

Tobias said:


> the newest clone of Wildrose Kennels


That's a really unfair judgement of something you know nothing about!! I belong to their Facebook group and while their dogs may not be for me. I am extremely impressed with the effort and support that Barton puts into his breeding program. He imports highly titled sires and dams for his program and has a huge following for his product. Barton hunts all over the world and strives to turn out the best candidates for superb imported gundogs! The entire SOK family are supremely supportive and encouraging of one another. They have really started to make a presence in the HT world over the last few years (mainly HRC, but the dogs compete in both) and the owners are having fun and finding success! 

While a SOK dog may not be for me, I truly applaud the effort that Barton has put into his program and wish him and his clients all the success in the world.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Good for you.
Agree with Tobias


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Just noting the obvious- both kennels import British or UK labs and breed a bunch of litters every year to sell to people looking for UK lines. Both believe (or should believe?) they have and produce from the best the UK has to offer and both have their followers.


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

Tobias said:


> Just noting the obvious- both kennels import British or UK labs and breed a bunch of litters every year to sell to people looking for UK lines. Both believe (or should believe?) they have and produce from the best the UK has to offer and both have their followers.


Also, if you prefer a squat size dog instead of the bigger more athletic look, they might be the place for you as well. i have nothing against them or their program and it does fit a niche audience, but not for me or what i want for my dogs. I have watched their videos on Youtube and there are some interesting training methods. Just another path to choose from. Even if i just wanted a hunting dog, they would not be for me.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

jforqueran said:


> That's a really unfair judgement of something you know nothing about!! I belong to their Facebook group and while their dogs may not be for me. I am extremely impressed with the effort and support that Barton puts into his breeding program. He imports highly titled sires and dams for his program and has a huge following for his product. Barton hunts all over the world and strives to turn out the best candidates for superb imported gundogs! The entire SOK family are supremely supportive and encouraging of one another. They have really started to make a presence in the HT world over the last few years (mainly HRC, but the dogs compete in both) and the owners are having fun and finding success!
> 
> While a SOK dog may not be for me, I truly applaud the effort that Barton has put into his program and wish him and his clients all the success in the world.


Why is that an unfair judgement? They pretty much do the same thing? I agree that Barton seems like a good guy but at the end of the day it's a pretty similar breeding program to Wildrose.


----------



## jforqueran (Apr 12, 2015)

birddogn_tc said:


> Why is that an unfair judgement? They pretty much do the same thing? I agree that Barton seems like a good guy but at the end of the day it's a pretty similar breeding program to Wildrose.


Well since you asked and this is the internet, I'll give you my opinion! 



Tobias said:


> the newest clone of Wildrose Kennels



This in my opinion was a jab more than just stating the obvious! The OP asked for advice with anyone who had any experience with SOK. The reply he got above offered nothing constructive in his quest for experience from SOK. I offered my experiences with SOK from spending several years now in their bookface group. Plus I find it disrespectful to take jabs at someone or their business who doesn't frequent this site and can't defend themselves! My Opinion!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

jforqueran said:


> Well since you asked and this is the internet, I'll give you my opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meredith said she had not heard of sok so I was telling her in a way that she would understand, since most retriever folks are familiar with. Barton is also part of cornerstone gun dog academy?


----------



## jforqueran (Apr 12, 2015)

Tobias said:


> Meredith said she had not heard of sok so I was telling her in a way that she would understand, since most retriever folks are familiar with. Barton is also part of cornerstone gun dog academy?


Correct


----------



## johnsmith582 (Dec 27, 2021)

Bryan Parks said:


> I do not but they are a kennel who's primary focus is on temperament. IMO maybe too much focus on temperament. That's just my opinion and they may say different.
> 
> I do not own a SOK pup but I've had several conversations with Barton and with many SOK pup owners.
> 
> I don't think there are any active members on this forum with pups from them. Most members are focused on hunt testing and field trials. SOK will be the first to tell you that while they believe you can be successful running their pups in HTs, that is not their focus and they will tell you to look else where if wanting to get into FTs.


Hi, what type of temperament are they breeding for? I am looking for a calm yet trainable and driven lab. How are other breeders different?


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

johnsmith582 said:


> Hi, what type of temperament are they breeding for? I am looking for a calm yet trainable and driven lab. How are other breeders different?


Many breeders aren't any different. I believe some breeders may overlook some temperament issues if the dog/dogs are talented enough when it comes to being competitive.

Personally I believe with just a little bit of effort anyone can find a great all around litter from American field lines. I did...

I have dog from heavy American FT lines and she is a wonderful dog all around, big motor, extremely stylish, team player, wonderful house dog. In general she is a better house dog than my HT bred dog.

SOK just in particular markets their dogs as having more calm demeanors. I think MOST people who are looking at getting a SOK pup don't intend to get heavily involved in HTs and certainly not FTs. I think their buyers are generally very happy with their pups. 

They also promote a style of training that doesn't use force fetch or the e-collar.


----------



## johnsmith582 (Dec 27, 2021)

Bryan Parks said:


> Many breeders aren't any different. I believe some breeders may overlook some temperament issues if the dog/dogs are talented enough when it comes to being competitive.
> 
> Personally I believe with just a little bit of effort anyone can find a great all around litter from American field lines. I did...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! 
do you know if any other kennels that breed for a calmer temperament? I’ve inquired from a few different breeders but they tend to be more geared towards working homes


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Plenty of good breedings out there for dogs with high drive but with an off switch which is key in my opinion. Talk to breeders and tell them what you are looking for. Most will tell you if their pups are for you or not. At least the non puppy mill breeders will!


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

If you have any interest in how SOK dogs perform in the hunt tests, maybe follow the instagram. Every weekend you will see a group of dogs across the country being successful especially in the HRC events. There will be several running the Grand this fall that I'm aware of, including one of mine. But don't just swallow the idea that they are not high-drive or capable of doing very strong HT work. I train several days a week with one of their stud dogs that has over 500 HRC points and has never handled on a mark at a test. IF anyone is that interested, PM me and I can probably point you to someone fairly close by that is running hunt tests with SOK dogs.


----------

